# Video Freezes using Xfinity On-Demand



## Hawkmooon (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm having a problem on my Bolt where the Xfinity VOD app plays for about 3-4 seconds and then the video freezes. I searched the web and saw that other people had this issue with other types of Tivos (Roamio and Premier). Their solution was to call Comcast and make sure the "Tivo Premier" billing code was activated on their account.

I called Comcast to have them do this and they said they did....but I still can't get Xfinity On-Demand on my Bolt.

Does anyone know exactly what I need to ask Comcast to do to get VOD working?? Is there a different billing code needed for Bolt or should it be the "Tivo Premier" code.

Also, I've seen some other posts about the type of Cablecard mattering for VOD. Could that be an issue? My cablecard is 8 years old (it came out of my Tivo HD).

Thanks


----------



## Hawkmooon (Oct 1, 2006)

After another Comcast chat I was told that my cable card needed to be replaced because it was from 2008 (I had moved it from my Tivo HD). I went to my local Xfinity store, got a new card, paired it when I got home, and then my Xfinity On-Demand App started working correctly! Finally!


----------



## jhf3310 (Nov 6, 2015)

Does anyone have any new updates regarding the VOD freezing associated with the bolt?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

Comcast "On demand" solution for some maybe...
My problem with "On Demand" was that it would play about 3 seconds and stop. 

After I removed my cablecard and put it back in, the "On Demand" would go to the cablecard screen when I pressed the "watch/play" button. TiVo tech support said it was a pairing problem. In the TiVo Bolt menu:
Settings & messages/cablecard/cablecard decoder/options (installers)/cablecard menu/conditional access

The setting "Val: ? 0x00" should be "Val: V 0x08"

I got a Comcast tech to change it ( He had to reinstall the cablecard), now, "on demand" works great for the first time in years.

Number for Comcast TIVO cable card installation:

1-877-405-2298

I had both my Raomio and Bolt fixed this way.


----------



## Bobnva63 (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine did the exact same thing and after the last update it just started working. Nothing I did. Very happy now. I also have the Bolt running through a Denon HDMI 2.0/HDCP2.2 compatible receiver and the 4K signal passes from the bolt to the tv. So all is great right now!


----------

